# warranty question on my cruze 2014



## aa123 (Jun 11, 2014)

I just got my cruze, which was a "service car" with 5k miles on it, but considered new by GM as told by the dealer. My understanding is that the warranty starts to tick the day I bought it? For example for the bumper to bumper 3yrs/36000 miles, will the 3 years count from the day I got it, or the day dealer got the car? 

Thanks!
Henry


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

It's from the day you got it and the mileage you had when you drove it off the lot!! Or at least it shpuld be and if not I would contact the dealer and GM and complain!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The warranties start with the first buyer other than a Chevy dealership. This is for both mileage and calendar.


----------



## Trinkah (May 3, 2014)

Once you register on my chevrolet and click on warranty it will tell you exactly and break everything down for you.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

That should have been an agreement between you and the dealership about mileage expiration.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

From my experience, only GM can authorized a warranty repair, they are paying the bill, but nothing stopping a dealer for doing warranty work at his own expense. But this is up to your dealer.

For the bumper to bumper 36 month or 36,000 miles, whichever comes first when the vehicle was first sold when new, this is it. And even applies to say a last years model that sat on the lot for over a year, still get 36 months or 36,000 miles. If the vehicle, never sold has 436 miles on it, your mileage warranty is good until you hit 36,436 miles.

If you buy a used vehicle still within the 36 month period when the vehicle was first sold with 35,999 miles on it. You are well protected for just that last mile. After that, on your own.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Quite simply, the 'In service date' which begins the warranty clock, occurs at time of first RETAIL purchass......that would be the OP unless the dealer sold it to itself (which it can do and is considered a retail sale).

Some dealers do this to collect any rebates and the vehicle is put in the service or demo fleet.

As stated, just check the Chevrolet website after you register......it should show the in service as the date you purchassed and the starting mileage as the mileage shown when you took delivery.

To this, you add 36months and 36000 miles......for example, you took the car showing 4000 miles.....your mileage expiration will show as 40000 miles.

The grey area may be the 5year 100k powertrain coverage......I have no answer but it will also show on the Chevy website.
Share the info when you get it.....because I'm nosey.....others may be inquisitive.

Congrats and good luck with your new Cruze and welcome to the forum.

Rob


----------



## aa123 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all you guys input. Chevrolet website is down today and here is reply from the Chevrolet Customer Care
 
~~~~~~~
Thank you for reaching out about this. I would be happy to give you this information. You currently have your Chevrolet 2 year Maintenance until 12/28/15 or at 24,055 mi, whichever happens first. Your Bumper to Bumper warranty expires 12/28/16 or at 36,055 mi. The Powertrain warranty expires 12/28/18 or at 100,0055 mi. Please let me know if you have any further questions about your warranties. 
Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care
~~~~~~

On my receipt it is sold as a new car, so I am outrageous that the warranty clock started at the end of the last year instead of June 9 when I bought the car. 

Is there anyway that I can get Chevy or the dealer correct this?


----------



## aa123 (Jun 11, 2014)

Anybody here has experience? Will BBB complaint help on this type of issue?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

No. But my friend here in Canada got hosed when going for service 1-2k after the warranty expired. Even though they bought the car with 3000 miles on it. They had to pay for full repairs. Unfortunately I think you are euchred unless you go up the chain with complaints and they agree to pay for the service, which under the contract signed they don't have to. Of course your circumstance might be different than theirs, but it probably isn't.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, you really can't direct any anger towards Chevrolet.....this is 100% on your dealers shoulders.

Do you have anything in writing from the selling dealer indicated the delayed warranty start?......If not then you were lied to and have little recourse based on the he said/she said promise.

If you are happy with the car and the deal....you might consider it lesson and move forward......If the car was deeply discounted you could consider the lost warranty time and mileage paid for by the discount.

The thing that would rankle me though is your title will say the car was purchassed used......

So, you have to decide what course to take......I would start with a face to face discussion with the dealer principle (Owner) and see if He/She can come up with something you may find acceptable.......I think a well below dealer cost G.M. extended warranty with 0 deductable might ease the pain.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Warranty begins when vehicle is first put into service. I know first hand about all of this. I have an 08' Avalanche that I bought as a new vehicle. Got all the rebates and everything, but it was a demo' used by the owner of the dealership. The truck was actually put into service in Feb. of 08' with 5 miles on it. This is what GM shows, and this is the time when he started using the truck. I purchased the truck in March of 09' as a new vehicle, never been titled to a private owner, just to dealership. Truck had 6,400 miles on it when I bought it, 13 months after it was first put into service. GM's warranty runs out for me in 47 months, or 100,005 miles from the day I purchased the vehicle on powertrain warranty. I have no 12 month/12,000 mile warranty of any kind because it is now 13 months old according to GM. My 3yr/36,000 mile bumper to bumper also began in Feb. of 08' at 5 miles, so I now have 23 months/ 29,605 miles left on it. Fast forward to Feb. of this year, 2014. Truck had never been to dealer for anything, never the first problem, but when it happened it was major. Truck had to have cam, lifters, and oil pump at 90,000 miles. Total cost was over 3 grand to get it fixed at dealer. GM would not cover it because it was a year out of warranty, not out on mileage though. They said they would pay part of it since it was still under the 100,005 miles that I was allowed on the powertrain warranty. Lucky for me, when I purchased the truck, the dealer had paperwork that I signed that stated they would cover the GM warranties from the date I purchase the truck. So I had a contract that said they covered the truck until March of 2014 or 106,400 miles, whichever came first. The dealer fixed my truck for no charge and they covered the amount that GM would not cover because the truck was out of time warranty. I have purchased several demos over the years, and always make sure I get something in writing stating this, just in case something like this ever happened to me, and it finally did. If the dealer will not do this for me, I will not purchase from them. I agree if it was sold as new, you should get the full warranty, but that is not how GM does it. It is totally up to the dealer to step out and cover it for the consumer. I always check with GM and see when the vehicle was put into service on all demos before I buy. Then I hash it out with dealer, and have yet to have to walk away, they have always took that chance. It don't bite them very often. I've owned 6 or 7 demos over the years and this is the first time I have ever had a problem that the dealer had to cover.


----------



## aa123 (Jun 11, 2014)

That is a lesson for me. The dealer told me it is sold as a new car, and the receipt said it is sold as NEW not used. Nobody told me the warranty has started before I got the car, and I don't even know when it is sold to the dealer. I did ask for the carfax, but I got the first page of it and I thought there is only one page.. I thought they are trustworthy. Now I see how sneaky they are!



winks79 said:


> Warranty begins when vehicle is first put into service. I know first hand about all of this. I have an 08' Avalanche that I bought as a new vehicle. Got all the rebates and everything, but it was a demo' used by the owner of the dealership. The truck was actually put into service in Feb. of 08' with 5 miles on it. This is what GM shows, and this is the time when he started using the truck. I purchased the truck in March of 09' as a new vehicle, never been titled to a private owner, just to dealership. Truck had 6,400 miles on it when I bought it, 13 months after it was first put into service. GM's warranty runs out for me in 47 months, or 100,005 miles from the day I purchased the vehicle on powertrain warranty. I have no 12 month/12,000 mile warranty of any kind because it is now 13 months old according to GM. My 3yr/36,000 mile bumper to bumper also began in Feb. of 08' at 5 miles, so I now have 23 months/ 29,605 miles left on it. Fast forward to Feb. of this year, 2014. Truck had never been to dealer for anything, never the first problem, but when it happened it was major. Truck had to have cam, lifters, and oil pump at 90,000 miles. Total cost was over 3 grand to get it fixed at dealer. GM would not cover it because it was a year out of warranty, not out on mileage though. They said they would pay part of it since it was still under the 100,005 miles that I was allowed on the powertrain warranty. Lucky for me, when I purchased the truck, the dealer had paperwork that I signed that stated they would cover the GM warranties from the date I purchase the truck. So I had a contract that said they covered the truck until March of 2014 or 106,400 miles, whichever came first. The dealer fixed my truck for no charge and they covered the amount that GM would not cover because the truck was out of time warranty. I have purchased several demos over the years, and always make sure I get something in writing stating this, just in case something like this ever happened to me, and it finally did. If the dealer will not do this for me, I will not purchase from them. I agree if it was sold as new, you should get the full warranty, but that is not how GM does it. It is totally up to the dealer to step out and cover it for the consumer. I always check with GM and see when the vehicle was put into service on all demos before I buy. Then I hash it out with dealer, and have yet to have to walk away, they have always took that chance. It don't bite them very often. I've owned 6 or 7 demos over the years and this is the first time I have ever had a problem that the dealer had to cover.


----------

